# Connect Home sound system to Cable Box?



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello, Please Help

I would like to connect my Panasonic SC-PTX7 Home Theater Sound System to my cable box?
I would like to connect my Panasonic SC-PTX7 Home Theater Sound System to my HD-TV?
I don’t know which one to use. (connect to cable box or TV?)
Should I connect to my cable box or to the TV to receive the sound from my TV through the
Panasonic SC-PTX7 Home Theater Sound System
After telling me which one to connect to please give me the step by step connection. 
Sound system has (HDM) (Digital Optical Out,) (White & Red TV in) (White & Red Aux.)
Cable box has (HDMI),(Optical Audio) (Audio Left & Audio right presently connected to TV)
I am only trying to get a little better sound then what is on the TV.
I have been told that I could use computer speakers for a little better sound if this is so
How would I make the connection and to what unit cable box or tv? Thank You, Alexander


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

91 views but no reply. Thanks anyway


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Try plugging in your reciever into the TV via HDMI and then plug in your box via HDMI to the other HDMI port on the TV..don't really know if that will work but worth a try


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

You might have to run both HDMI and Optical to get the sound

I had a Samsung HTIB which I had to run both


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have my Cable box with a High Performance Monster THX HDMI cable since your TV is just a monitor thats how it should be used.


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Schould the Monster THX HDMI cableb be connected from the cable box to the externial unit or to the tv?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Set up is not so intuitive on these units. The manuel explains exactly how to hook up a cable box to your system with pictures. See pages 17 & 18, man I love pictures. Here is the link

http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SCPTX7.pdf

Looks like you will need both the HDMI & optical cable. Hope this helps, let us know how you like it!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Would agree...

Cable box HDMI out to TV HDMI in 
TV digital Optical out to Panasonic Sound System digital Optical in

While watching cable this will send video and audio to TV and then send the audio back to the sound system to be heard.

Panasonic Sound System HDMI out to TV HDMI in
This should send the audio and video to the TV from the Panasonic Disc player and then the sound back to the Panasonic Sound system to be heard.

My quess looking at things.


----------

